# Help Please



## Misease (May 21, 2012)

Okay so i'm new to these forums and bloodline pits in general, i'm going to look at a pit bull tomorrow but i'm quite confused. He says it's a blue razor edge mixed with red nose hammond grand champ, would this be considered pure breed?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hi, sounds like it could be am American Bully you're going to look at. Where do you get the breeder? Or is it at a shelter? You only know if its pure bred of both parents are registered and they provide you with the papers. Most Back Yard Breeders do not supply papers, claiming it costs a lot more, which is a lie, its only like $20 to register pups. take a look at these threads:
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/43231-how-tell-if-your-dog-pure-newbies.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/11710-newbs-everyone-else.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/9956-evaluating-picking-pup.html

Good luck and keep us posted on what you decide.


----------



## Misease (May 21, 2012)

well it's a backyard breeder, you made some good points on some question i should ask him, i'll ask him about papers and some more information.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I believe Hammonds is an APBT line and Razors Edge is DEF an American Bully line. So what you would get would be a mutt. If you are serious about getting a well bred dog, go to a few shows for the breed you are interested in. Talk to some of the breeders there. You'll end up with a much better dog.
Good luck.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

How did you pick this place you are going to look at? Was it from Criagslist? Are they the color thats "right" for you? their age? location? There are so many places to get pups if you don't feel right about the situation when you are there don't feel pressured into a lifetime commitment. Lots of health issues you may encounter with this breed if its in the wrong hands, just like all breeds.


----------



## Misease (May 21, 2012)

ames said:


> How did you pick this place you are going to look at? Was it from Criagslist? Are they the color thats "right" for you? their age? location? There are so many places to get pups if you don't feel right about the situation when you are there don't feel pressured into a lifetime commitment. Lots of health issues you may encounter with this breed if its in the wrong hands, just like all breeds.


it was from craigslist, the guy was asking 400 dollars claiming it was full breed, and the main thing that got me excited was he said it was a blue pit, later on he was telling me it was mixed and then that the dog didn't have shots or papers, so i've decided not to get her. I am still looking for the right dog tho


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

First thing you want to do if you are looking for a proper papered dog. Stop looking on CL. 
Second, hit local shows and talk with the breeders who are showing there. They will point you to more reputable breeders in your area.
Third, if you don't care about papers, look on Petfinder. Your local rescues and shelters will post dogs there that need homes.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> First thing you want to do if you are looking for a proper papered dog. Stop looking on CL.
> Second, hit local shows and talk with the breeders who are showing there. They will point you to more reputable breeders in your area.
> Third, if you don't care about papers, look on Petfinder. Your local rescues and shelters will post dogs there that need homes.


:goodpost:

craigslist = BAD

you can also get on lists at breed specific rescues, who may have dogs with papers. Did you want to show or weight pull with your dog? or you just like to have papers? Like Ecko said, petfinder is great and since "blue" is the new fad you will find a ton...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Craigslist doesn't = bad, I have used craigslist to home several rescues and Snoop was homed on Craigslist. The place you advertise makes no difference, it the actual people you deal with..

Now as for litters a reputable breeder should have no need to put a quality dog on Craigslist ( Mine was an altered pet quality dog).. If they have legitimately good dogs they are most likely placing them through people they know, however sometime you do have to look for people to place your dogs with and where better to post than a place that people look for dogs???

I'll skip the BYB thing since you have figured that out, but I highly doubt the person advertising has dogs with either of those lines, they were most likely just blowing smoke about lines they hear sell. Without papers they probably don't have purebred dogs, much less ones with determinable lines.

Keep looking around. If you want a quality puppy find some events in your area and get to know breeders. If you just want a pet rescue. If one shelter doesn't have what you want keep looking. Any color and build you find from a breeder can be found in a shelter. Mixed looking dogs are not the only ones that end up homeless.

What state are you in? With that we can provide you with a list of breeders in your area.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Craigslist doesn't = bad, I have used craigslist to home several rescues and Snoop was homed on Craigslist. The place you advertise makes no difference, it the actual people you deal with..


yeah craigslist = bad around me, maybe it depends where you are, but its just filled with horrible backyard breeders and people trying to dump dogs and other horrible situations. You are the first person I have heard who listed a good dog and had positive results, lol. There are tons of places to post other than craigslist, especially not knowing where this person is or what kinda pet people are posting, just figured with so many other places to try, my as well not START there is all I meant. At least until you can weed out the BSers and know what your looking for.


----------



## Misease (May 21, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Craigslist doesn't = bad, I have used craigslist to home several rescues and Snoop was homed on Craigslist. The place you advertise makes no difference, it the actual people you deal with..
> 
> Now as for litters a reputable breeder should have no need to put a quality dog on Craigslist ( Mine was an altered pet quality dog).. If they have legitimately good dogs they are most likely placing them through people they know, however sometime you do have to look for people to place your dogs with and where better to post than a place that people look for dogs???
> 
> ...


I live in illinois near springfield but, i would be willing to travel to the chicago area, also i've fallen in love with blue noses


----------



## bobo pit (May 20, 2012)

Yes it is pure bred. The razors edge side is show dog material....and the hammond grand champion side is the game bred side


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

RE is an American Bully bloodline.It may not have started out that way but that's what it is now.
So if you're mixing an American Bully bloodline with an APBT bloodline then no it's not pure.They are two different breeds


----------

